# Do people think you’re weird for owning tortoise/turtles



## Laustin9 (Jul 1, 2021)

I have anxiety so that doesn’t help but I can’t help that people think I’m weird or crazy for owning tortoises such as a redfoot because most people haven’t seen that big of a turtle before so i just feel like they think I’m crazy. I don’t see how it’s any different from the people who have chickens in their backyard or big St. Bernard’s, etc.


----------



## AgataP (Jul 2, 2021)

Just wait till they find out it’s not a turtle but a tortoise. My friends were like why a tortoise so lame till they met Herbie and said we never knew they can be so cute and so entertaining.


----------



## Poisondwarf (Jul 2, 2021)

I do feel the same. But it's entertaining to see people's faces when I'm walking my 1 yr old sulcata Angus up the street to his favourite grass patch. But honestly it's not weird, just people don't understand and really under estimate them. They are smarter than people think, can move faster too. They can and will respond to their name being called and will recognise different people. I love my Angus far more than I would an actual child. I spoil him rotten and it gives me the greatest joy to see him enjoying himself. I think tortoise owners rock!


----------



## MEEJogja (Jul 2, 2021)

I think the fear of what other people think is something that we all go through at some point in our lives. I get shy and embarrassed sometimes like anyone else, but what it takes to make that happen has vastly shifted compared to certain times in my life.

When was the last time you thought someone was weird, and what impact did it have on them or you? 

Not that owning a tortoise is the least bit weird, but people who really embrace being weird are happier for it.

I personally enjoy diversity and seeing people doing unusual things. If someone thinks you're weird, all it will mean is that they are more interested to talk to you. That's it. At most you may need to put up with a joke at your expense every once in a while but it will be related to deciding to drive a pink moped around or trying to grow an unbecoming blonde moustache, so easy to shrug off and admit it's rediculous.

BTW I currently drive a pink moped around, and periodically sport a patchy blonde moustache. No one has ever mentioned these things to me. They stand nothing to gain by pointing out the obvious. Someone did ask me why I like tortoises and I said 'I don't know, I just like them' and that was it.


----------



## jaizei (Jul 2, 2021)

...its not the tortoises


----------



## Poisondwarf (Jul 2, 2021)

MEEJogja said:


> I think the fear of what other people think is something that we all go through at some point in our lives. I get shy and embarrassed sometimes like anyone else, but what it takes to make that happen has vastly shifted compared to certain times in my life.
> 
> When was the last time you thought someone was weird, and what impact did it have on them or you?
> 
> ...


As you said absolutely nothing wrong with being weird. On your topic of your own little quirks I myself ride a green curser style motorbike, have the brightest green hair I can and do the most unusual things such as doing my own mechanics, wood work and metal to a fairly decent standard, rebuilding and cementing my garden walls to name a few. It's just not something people often see a young female doing and they do think I'm weird and it may get to some people but all I can say to any who's feeling anxious about what other people think is, you do you. Don't care what they think, they are weird too in their own way and may endeavour to hide it but no one is normal. What is normal today anyway lol. Be yourself embrace what makes you different and take a risk it just may pay off and boost your confidence to be the one that stands out above the rest. I lack confidence but I decided to sod it. I'm going to go to work on hero day dressed like the Joker. bear in mind I had to walk to and from work and had a great deal of people staring muttering and a good number more come to talk to me about it. I was nervous, it was definitely out of the norm but I'd do it again in a heart beat. It was really good to just do it, have a giggle and gain so much more confidence from that one moment. 

be weird and stay weird ?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jul 2, 2021)

Laustin9 said:


> I have anxiety so that doesn’t help but I can’t help that people think I’m weird or crazy for owning tortoises such as a redfoot because most people haven’t seen that big of a turtle before so i just feel like they think I’m crazy. I don’t see how it’s any different from the people who have chickens in their backyard or big St. Bernard’s, etc.


Haha! I have 8 chickens, 1 cat, 2 tortoises and 3 dogs one of which is a newfoundland! I am used to people thinking I am weird and it doesn’t bother me one bit sin e that means I am nothing like them!


----------



## Tom (Jul 2, 2021)

Laustin9 said:


> I have anxiety so that doesn’t help but I can’t help that people think I’m weird or crazy for owning tortoises such as a redfoot because most people haven’t seen that big of a turtle before so i just feel like they think I’m crazy. I don’t see how it’s any different from the people who have chickens in their backyard or big St. Bernard’s, etc.


Here is what I tell my teenage daughter: Pursue excellence in whatever interests you. Don't care what other people think. Show no interest in their opinions. Ignore the detractors, and thank the complimenters, and then go about your business of pursuing excellence. People who are interested in conforming never achieve greatness. If some people don't like you or what you are doing, then you are not doing it right. Lead by example. Don't be a follower.

When you can truly stop caring what other people think, you free yourself from the terrible shackles of mediocrity. You only get one life (I think...), so you better LIVE that life, rather than hiding from it and playing it safe. Be bold and adventurous. You'll make mistakes. Learn from them and do better next time.


----------



## wellington (Jul 2, 2021)

Laustin9 said:


> I have anxiety so that doesn’t help but I can’t help that people think I’m weird or crazy for owning tortoises such as a redfoot because most people haven’t seen that big of a turtle before so i just feel like they think I’m crazy. I don’t see how it’s any different from the people who have chickens in their backyard or big St. Bernard’s, etc.


Animal lovers are the best of humans. A person that can love the more uncommon animals are the best of the best. 
I can bet those that think you are weird are lesser of a person then you! 
I'm proud to love my animals, pet tortoises, chickens, lizard and dog and all the rest I have had in the past. I don't care what people think and no true friend would say that too you to make you feel bad.


----------



## wellington (Jul 2, 2021)

Tom said:


> Here is what I tell my teenage daughter: Pursue excellence in whatever interests you. Don't care what other people think. Show no interest in their opinions. Ignore the detractors, and thank the complimenters, and then go about your business of pursuing excellence. People who are interested in conforming never achieve greatness. If some people don't like you or what you are doing, then you are not doing it right. Lead by example. Don't be a follower.
> 
> When you can truly stop caring what other people think, you free yourself from the terrible shackles of mediocrity. You only get one life (I think...), so you better LIVE that life, rather than hiding from it and playing it safe. Be bold and adventurous. You'll make mistakes. Learn from them and do better next time.


Great post but OMG, you are getting old LOL A teenage daughter! I still remember the first pic I seen of her, she was little, maybe 5 or 6. Those years went fast.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jul 2, 2021)

Laustin9 said:


> I have anxiety so that doesn’t help but I can’t help that people think I’m weird or crazy for owning tortoises such as a redfoot because most people haven’t seen that big of a turtle before so i just feel like they think I’m crazy. I don’t see how it’s any different from the people who have chickens in their backyard or big St. Bernard’s, etc.


Don't let others interfere with your hobbies and what your interests are. It's a waste of negative energy. IF you ENJOY turtles/tortoises. GREAT. Be proud of it. I show off my tortoise at work and have a picture next to my desk. If you tell me he's cute great, if you cringe, great. It doesn't matter what they think because it's what makes me happy, not them.

Don't be ashamed! Turtles/torts are awesome.
In fact, my cousin made me a sweatshirt that says turtle mom with a turtle on it. I wear it with pride! 

-Taylor


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 2, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Haha! I have 8 chickens, 1 cat, 2 tortoises and 3 dogs one of which is a newfoundland! I am used to people thinking I am weird and it doesn’t bother me one bit sin e that means I am nothing like them!


I can’t even imagine what people must think of me….What I know is this.. you have only one life to live.. taking care of animals makes me happy.. people often don’t ( make me happy) … so who’s opinion do you think I care more for???


----------



## Ink (Jul 2, 2021)

I had a mail carrier see me outside walking Ink in the front yard. She said "That is a disgusting pet, why would you have that?" I said "I find some people disgusting and rude should I tell them? I would be careful..he bites." She then apologized. She still thinks he bites?


----------



## ZenHerper (Jul 2, 2021)

Ink said:


> I had a mail carrier see me outside walking Ink in the front yard. She said "That is a disgusting pet, why would you have that?" I said "I find some people disgusting and rude should I tell them? I would be careful..he bites." She then apologized. She still thinks he bites?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 2, 2021)

Personally...I mostly don't care what people think of me. I was an OTR truck driver. A white almost 50 yr old woman driving a big truck...weird...involved in illegal (CENSORED)...weird...have been in(CENSORED)..a woman involved in classic muscle cars ...weird...right now I have 4 tortoises, 11 box turtles 15 parakeets and 2 unusal cats...did operate a small special needs turtle and tortoise rescue... weird....I am not just weird... I am freakin weird and not ashamed of it!!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 2, 2021)

People think I'm weird for lots of reasons, owning turtles and tortoises is just one of em.


----------



## S2G (Jul 2, 2021)

If it's just the one animal most people don't bat an eye. I think it's the small petting zoo a lot of us create that gets the raised eyebrow lol.


----------



## harrythetortoise (Jul 2, 2021)

Ink said:


> I had a mail carrier see me outside walking Ink in the front yard. She said "That is a disgusting pet, why would you have that?" I said "I find some people disgusting and rude should I tell them? I would be careful..he bites." She then apologized. She still thinks he bites?


OMG... personally I would get very offended if anyone said that about my tortoise!! She needs to know if she has nothing good to say about something, she does have the option of not saying anything at all! So rude..


----------



## harrythetortoise (Jul 2, 2021)

Laustin9 said:


> I have anxiety so that doesn’t help but I can’t help that people think I’m weird or crazy for owning tortoises such as a redfoot because most people haven’t seen that big of a turtle before so i just feel like they think I’m crazy. I don’t see how it’s any different from the people who have chickens in their backyard or big St. Bernard’s, etc.


It never really occurred to me that some people might think of me as crazy for having a tortoise. Because what's so crazy about it? Also, it doesn't really matter what people think of you, as long as you enjoy what you do, and don't do anything illegal ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 2, 2021)

Before I started collecting Redfoot, I once made the decision to NOT date a certain woman because she kept turtles and I found it to be just too weird.


----------



## vladimir (Jul 3, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Before I started collecting Redfoot, I once made the decision to NOT date a certain woman because she kept turtles and I found it to be just too weird.



that's hilarious! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 3, 2021)

Ink said:


> I had a mail carrier see me outside walking Ink in the front yard. She said "That is a disgusting pet, why would you have that?" I said "I find some people disgusting and rude should I tell them? I would be careful..he bites." She then apologized. She still thinks he bites?


Well... my Sulcata dosen't bite either...but when they do...


----------



## Viola B (Jul 4, 2021)

Tom said:


> Here is what I tell my teenage daughter: Pursue excellence in whatever interests you. Don't care what other people think. Show no interest in their opinions. Ignore the detractors, and thank the complimenters, and then go about your business of pursuing excellence. People who are interested in conforming never achieve greatness. If some people don't like you or what you are doing, then you are not doing it right. Lead by example. Don't be a follower.
> 
> When you can truly stop caring what other people think, you free yourself from the terrible shackles of mediocrity. You only get one life (I think...), so you better LIVE that life, rather than hiding from it and playing it safe. Be bold and adventurous. You'll make mistakes. Learn from them and do better next time.


Well said and so very true.


----------



## ArmadilloPup (Jul 5, 2021)

Ooh, support group time!

I have anxiety too. It can be a really wild horse to wrangle. I took a year of DBT (no meds, just simply retraining your brain to think positive) and it helped me enjoy life more and embrace my weirdness. Yes, I'm an adult that likes dinosaurs ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I just had a tort shipped to my workplace because of my/Fed Ex's schedule. I'm still new there and I expected to get teased by co-workers. I tried to keep it on the down-low, but workplaces and small towns are the same, everyone heard about my shipment right away. 

The support was unbelievable. Everyone was peeping around the corner watching for Fed Ex, and they were upset for me when the shipment got delayed. Everybody gathered 'round on Delivery Day Part 2. I'm not sure how many Tik Tok videos and pictures now exist of my new pet. Co-workers and the maintenance guy are always asking me how my new tortoise is doing ?
​


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 6, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Before I started collecting Redfoot, I once made the decision to NOT date a certain woman because she kept turtles and I found it to be just too weird.


That's hilarious!!! Don't call someone weird cause it'll rub off on you ?


----------



## SPILL (Jul 6, 2021)

When you get to the point in life that you're standing in the yard wearing sleep clothes, collecting dandelions and clipping the grass with scissors, you're beyond worrying about what others think.


----------



## newCH (Jul 6, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Before I started collecting Redfoot, I once made the decision to NOT date a certain woman because she kept turtles and I found it to be just too weird.


Aww, that's kinda sad !


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 6, 2021)

SPILL said:


> When you get to the point in life that you're standing in the yard wearing sleep clothes, collecting dandelions and clipping the grass with scissors, you're beyond worrying about what others think.


How in the hell did you know I do that exactly???!!! I also collect slugs and worms for my box turtles in my jammies...one morning I was cutting some grass for my cats actually, when a carload of teenagers drove by (our speed limit is 10 mph) anyhow, one smartas* hollers...that really would be easier with a lawn mower...lol


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jul 6, 2021)

Armadillogroomer said:


> Ooh, support group time!
> 
> I have anxiety too. It can be a really wild horse to wrangle. I took a year of DBT (no meds, just simply retraining your brain to think positive) and it helped me enjoy life more and embrace my weirdness. Yes, I'm an adult that likes dinosaurs ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> ...


Het whats dbt?


----------



## ArmadilloPup (Jul 6, 2021)

TaylorTortoise said:


> Het whats dbt?



"Dialectical behavior therapy"

You learn how to to balance logic and emotion to change self-destructive habits. Example, if you tend to hyperfocus on negative thoughts to the point of it affecting your life or relationships with others, you can learn how to stop those feelings with logic and put yourself back in control. 

There are a lot of (not exciting, but educational) videos about DBT skills on Youtube if you want to learn more.


----------



## SPILL (Jul 7, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> How in the hell did you know I do that exactly???!!! I also collect slugs and worms for my box turtles in my jammies...one morning I was cutting some grass for my cats actually, when a carload of teenagers drove by (our speed limit is 10 mph) anyhow, one smartas* hollers...that really would be easier with a lawn mower...lol


I tell my wife that one of these days some young kid is going to record me and make crazy old man videos for YouTube.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 7, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> How in the hell did you know I do that exactly???!!! I also collect slugs and worms for my box turtles in my jammies...one morning I was cutting some grass for my cats actually, when a carload of teenagers drove by (our speed limit is 10 mph) anyhow, one smartas* hollers...that really would be easier with a lawn mower...lol



There are slugs and worms in your jammies?


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 7, 2021)

Armadillogroomer said:


> "Dialectical behavior therapy"
> 
> You learn how to to balance logic and emotion to change self-destructive habits. Example, if you tend to hyperfocus on negative thoughts to the point of it affecting your life or relationships with others, you can learn how to stop those feelings with logic and put yourself back in control.
> 
> There are a lot of (not exciting, but educational) videos about DBT skills on Youtube if you want to learn more.


When I'm down I force myself to count my blessings. It changes my mood. Most of my blessings are little interactions with me from wild animals and pets. I can remember the special ones from years ago. Animal memories are my favorite. And they work.?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 7, 2021)

newCH said:


> Aww, that's kinda sad !


She had a cardboard box with some sort of turtle or tortoise inside that had pooped in there.
I never got over the smell.
I couldn't look her in the eyes.
Of course I wouldn't hold that against her now. Some 35 years later.


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 7, 2021)

I


ZEROPILOT said:


> She had a cardboard box with some sort of turtle or tortoise inside that had pooped in there.
> I never got over the smell.
> I couldn't look her in the eyes.
> Of course I wouldn't hold that against her now. Some 35 years later.


It had to have been a turtle cause my tortoise only poos ?


----------



## newCH (Jul 7, 2021)

Life is great when you don't care what other people think. 
Owning a tort, I think it's funny to tell people :
"It's like the dog that never barks !" ?


----------



## Jan A (Jul 7, 2021)

SPILL said:


> I tell my wife that one of these days some young kid is going to record me and make crazy old man videos for YouTube.


Sometime around the Christmas holidays, some crazy guy dressed up as Cousin Eddie from "Vacation" in a bathrobe & used a flame thrower to clean the snow off his driveway. Was that you??


----------



## SPILL (Jul 8, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Sometime around the Christmas holidays, some crazy guy dressed up as Cousin Eddie from "Vacation" in a bathrobe & used a flame thrower to clean the snow off his driveway. Was that you??


That could never be me. I might be the only Midwesterner under 80 that refuses to leave the house in the snow . If we get even a dusting everyone knows I won't be at work. If we have more than an inch in the forecast I'm running to the store and stocking the pantry like a Cold War era bomb shelter.


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 8, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Sometime around the Christmas holidays, some crazy guy dressed up as Cousin Eddie from "Vacation" in a bathrobe & used a flame thrower to clean the snow off his driveway. Was that you??


That sounds more like Maggie ?


----------



## Mother_of_Turtle (Jul 18, 2021)

While researching the type of turtle I wanted I did have a fleeting thought that it was a pet for children not adults. Recently a guy told me he knew I was single because I have a turtle. Do people think I'm weird? Yes. Do I care? No. Nowadays people think I'm strange for not having social media, tattoos or apple products. Not being true to myself is not an option.


----------



## Krista S (Jul 18, 2021)

Mother_of_Turtle said:


> While researching the type of turtle I wanted I did have a fleeting thought that it was a pet for children not adults. Recently a guy told me he knew I was single because I have a turtle. Do people think I'm weird? Yes. Do I care? No. Nowadays people think I'm strange for not having social media, tattoos or apple products. Not being true to myself is not an option.


Did you tell the guy that you knew he was single because he was comfortable enough to make such a rude and judgmental comment? ?


----------



## Cathie G (Jul 18, 2021)

Krista S said:


> Did you tell the guy that you knew he was single because he was comfortable enough to make such a rude and judgmental comment? ?


And will remain that way too ?


----------



## Mother_of_Turtle (Jul 19, 2021)

Krista S said:


> Did you tell the guy that you knew he was single because he was comfortable enough to make such a rude and judgmental comment? ?


Ha! Yeah, he was one of those blanket statement people. And he had recently rescued a wild baby box turtle, that he did eventually put back after a worker at the pet shop told him it was cruel to take animals from the wild and to go buy a turtle if he wanted one so bad!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 20, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> There are slugs and worms in your jammies?


And how they got in my jammies I'll never know!!!


----------



## Scarlett's Mom (Jul 20, 2021)

I decided a while ago that animals matter to me. I devote my energy and resources to animals. I took the time and energy to learn how to build a tortoise enclosure. I found that it has brought me closer to my awesome neighbors. Could they be having a chuckle at my expense when they’re by themselves? I don’t really care. My co-workers think it’s crazy that I’m also fostering Monarch butterfly eggs, but they are mostly just amused at how much I love animals. This is my thing and I am who I am.


----------

